# Anyone else leave their fruit on the ground to save space?



## p e p p e r (Nov 25, 2017)

I was getting so annoyed at my storage filling up all the time, I tested to see if fruit would stay if I just left them on the ground and it does.  You just need to pick them up before you can shake more fruit off the trees


----------



## Dede (Nov 25, 2017)

Lol I thought I was the only one.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Underwish made a post suggesting this and I've started doing it too! It's handy when I have a multiple villagers request the same fruits, which ALWAYS seems to happen.


----------



## Cou (Nov 25, 2017)

yeah except my villagers always wants fruits so nothing ever stays on the ground lmao rip trying to stock up


----------



## Burumun (Nov 25, 2017)

I didn't realize this could be done, so thanks for posting about it!


----------



## kayleee (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes I do that too!


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 25, 2017)

Ha, that's actually a good idea!

Even more annoying than inventory though, is how quickly I always seem to be running out of wood. I have plenty of "steel" and cloth or whatever but it is so painstakingly difficult to get more supplies (SO MUCH WOOD is needed for the logs item). I guess it makes sense, since my camp is more natural/wood-dependent. 

Also why can't we sell the stuff we craft? I've accidentally made duplicates of things before that I think people would appreciate buying cheaply instead of spending 8 hrs to craft...


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I've started doing this too as my pockets are getting full. It's very useful to save space!


----------



## Chicha (Nov 25, 2017)

Yep, I do this all the time. It really helps! 



Anactoria said:


> Even more annoying than inventory though, is how quickly I always seem to be running out of wood. I have plenty of "steel" and cloth or whatever but it is so painstakingly difficult to get more supplies (SO MUCH WOOD is needed for the logs item). I guess it makes sense, since my camp is more natural/wood-dependent.
> 
> Also why can't we sell the stuff we craft? I've accidentally made duplicates of things before that I think people would appreciate buying cheaply instead of spending 8 hrs to craft...



Oh god, me too. I always run out of cotton and wood. I've been using My Nintendo to rack up more materials and redeemed them 5 times already. I've also accidentally made a duplicate and had to wait 8 hours before I could do anything. x_x


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah, you'd think we could have a 'cancel' project button (and just forfeit the materials). What is this 'My Nintendo' wizardry!?


----------



## Chicha (Nov 25, 2017)

Anactoria said:


> Yeah, you'd think we could have a 'cancel' project button (and just forfeit the materials). What is this 'My Nintendo' wizardry!?



You can get paper, wood, cotton, etc. if you have a My Nintendo account! You go to the More menu, then My Nintendo to redeem stuff. From there, it'll tell you what to do. 


Anyway, what's your most common fruit? I have more pear and coconuts trees. My villagers keep asking for other fruit.


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 25, 2017)

Chicha said:


> You can get paper, wood, cotton, etc. if you have a My Nintendo account! You go to the More menu, then My Nintendo to redeem stuff. From there, it'll tell you what to do.
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's your most common fruit? I have more pear and coconuts trees. My villagers keep asking for other fruit.



I'd no idea that some fruits are more common! Do you mean trees respawn different fruits or that there's just a different number to begin with? I definitely have a lot of apples and coconuts in my inventory, but I just assumed it was because villagers--nay, campers--asked for some fruits more than others

- - - Post Merge - - -

And thanks for the tip! Will check that out


----------



## Chicha (Nov 25, 2017)

Anactoria said:


> I'd no idea that some fruits are more common! Do you mean trees respawn different fruits or that there's just a different number to begin with? I definitely have a lot of apples and coconuts in my inventory, but I just assumed it was because villagers--nay, campers--asked for some fruits more than others
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And thanks for the tip! Will check that out



I've seen some people say they have more peaches in their town. But honestly, who knows.

You're welcome! It's super handy.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 25, 2017)

I have yet to have a problem with space. I haven't upgraded it once yet.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

i'm always overloaded on coconuts and my villagers all crave pears. my life is a disaster. this will definitely help though. i had no idea.


----------



## squidpops (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't even need to leave them for more space because my villagers always ask for fruits, fruits and more fruits. 
So much fruit collecting..Oh and pale chubs too lmao

Plus I'd probably forget that the fruits won't just drop to different spaces when something is in the way, like in new leaf, and end up shaking the tree and have them disappear


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2017)

I do this a lot, but like someone else said my villagers always want fruit!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

I do this because its apparently a trick. So your fruit on the trees won't spawn just 1 or 2, but only 3. I think that's what I heard.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 26, 2017)

My villagers are always asking for apples and peaches. I’ve tried to keep my fruit on the ground but they’re always asking for fruits.  Now with the level I’m at, I have the room to not worry about space. I always have a ton of cherries and pears because I have two locations that have them available.


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 26, 2017)

I've just started doing this and it seems a bit easier to keep up with the requests now. I have two peach and orange trees, three coconut trees and one each of pear, apple, and cherry. Of course, the villagers all want multiples of fruit that I only have one tree of. And fruit of any kind seems more scarce in the market boxes compared to fish, bugs, and shells. But storing on the ground has made it easier to fill the requests sooner.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 26, 2017)

didn't realize this could be done, but i was having my inventory fill up too quickly so this will be helpful! <3


----------



## cornimer (Nov 27, 2017)

I've never run out of storage space yet...
I bet I just jinxed myself


----------



## Kitsune138 (Nov 30, 2017)

Oooh this is a great idea!!!


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

I've left peaches on the floor for _days _without them going rotten. I don't think it happens in this game, luckily!


----------

